# Minnesota Fishing Opener...



## Keystone (May 6, 2015)

Or just known in MN as "OH-pah-ner" is Saturday. Got my B&B fridge packed with a flat of fresh crawlers, plus the ones I've been keeping alive in the fridge for almost a year now, and a pound of large leeches. So I should be good to go for a few hours anyway! Being retired I don't actually fish on Opener. I'll head out Monday morning weather permitting.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (May 6, 2015)

Looks like your not going thirsty anytime soon! Good luck!


----------



## Keystone (May 6, 2015)

PA Delaware Fisher said:


> Looks like your not going thirsty anytime soon! Good luck!


Well, it is _only_ a case of Lager ya know!


----------

